# Oil-soaked harness/strap



## madpogue (Nov 24, 2021)

Just received a Hart brand expand-it pruner attachment, basically a clone of the Ryobi (I think it's the same parent company). In their noble attempt to be helpful, they include a little starter bottle of bar & chain oil in the box. Noble, but misguided -- the cap loosened in transit, and nicely lubricated everything in the box. Don't really need the manual, and I can clean up everything else, except the strap; it probably soaked up the bulk of the oil. Yeah I can get one on the cheap, or just grab one from one of my other pieces of equipment, but I'd rather not doom it to the landfill. Any ideas what might de-oil it?


----------



## Lee192233 (Nov 24, 2021)

madpogue said:


> Just received a Hart brand expand-it pruner attachment, basically a clone of the Ryobi (I think it's the same parent company). In their noble attempt to be helpful, they include a little starter bottle of bar & chain oil in the box. Noble, but misguided -- the cap loosened in transit, and nicely lubricated everything in the box. Don't really need the manual, and I can clean up everything else, except the strap; it probably soaked up the bulk of the oil. Yeah I can get one on the cheap, or just grab one from one of my other pieces of equipment, but I'd rather not doom it to the landfill. Any ideas what might de-oil it?


I'd try washing it in the sink with dawn dish soap.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Nov 25, 2021)

Lee192233 said:


> I'd try washing it in the sink with dawn dish soap.


Yep, dawn is the long time choice of commercial fishermen to break down oil that leaked into their bilges. I don't know if it is actually any better than the others, but it has the reputation. 

After doing the strap in the sink with dawn, to get it really clean it could be put in the washing machine. I have cleaned many nylon lines that way with excellent results.


----------



## SawTrash (Nov 25, 2021)

May be able to just squeeze the soaked bits between paper towel and not need any washing with detergents.
Whatever is left will eventually be absorbed by your shirt - you don't wear your best clothing when gardening do you?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 25, 2021)

If it is nylon or polyester webbing it can go in the washing machine. Pre washing it, as @Lee192233 suggests, is a good idea. 

Just do not use bleach (weakens the fibers) and do not place it in the dryer. 

Philbert


----------



## madpogue (Dec 4, 2021)

Well, the Dawn was a bust. I even got the "4x the grease cutting" version, and it wasn't that effective. And I forgot how much nasty "fresh" scent they put in that stuff. I couldn't stand it; had to rinse it out several times. I ended up using a bike degreaser called Miracle Red, soaking it and changing out the degreaser/water several times. I'd say it's about 95% removed, so it's ready to be put back into service.

I can still use the Dawn on hard-surface stuff that won't hold that icky scent.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

madpogue said:


> Just received a Hart brand expand-it pruner attachment, basically a clone of the Ryobi (I think it's the same parent company). In their noble attempt to be helpful, they include a little starter bottle of bar & chain oil in the box. Noble, but misguided -- the cap loosened in transit, and nicely lubricated everything in the box. Don't really need the manual, and I can clean up everything else, except the strap; it probably soaked up the bulk of the oil. Yeah I can get one on the cheap, or just grab one from one of my other pieces of equipment, but I'd rather not doom it to the landfill. Any ideas what might de-oil it?


You need a hot solvent like Toluene. Multiple soak, agitation, and rinses. YOU DON'T HEAT IT. IT'S INFLAMMABLE. You can save the oily solvent for chain and bar cleaner; dissolves pitch, too.


----------

